# Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008 (merged)



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.marca.com/edicion/marca/baloncesto/acb/es/desarrollo/1101271.html

Google translated...: 


In Portland has unleashed the 'Rudymanía' and the statements of general manager Kevin Pritchard indicate that they want to Shooting guard Mallorcan (Rudy City born from Mallorca) there for the next season, but our player has something that makes doubting its future in the Trail Blazers: Coach Nate McMillan. 

Rudy spoke to Marca.com its present bright DKV Joventut and its future in the NBA. Although everyone assumes that play in the Blazers franchise-elected him in the last Draft with the number 26 - next season, Nate McMillan (already accumulated 300 victories in the NBA as a coach) seems to show doubts the Mallorcan . 

This year the Penya seems to be finally this step above that allows ACB win. Do you see the team as well? 
Well, it is always complicated. There are many good teams, a lot of pressure and the playoffs will be tough. It is true that winning the Cup gave us a lot of confidence and that we are good. 

Do you talk that distracts from the NBA? 
No, I know carry them. It was much speculation that, but I am calm. The dynamics that I have to carry is that I have so far. My team is DKV Joventut and I butt with him. 

In Portland Press speaks of 'Rudymanía' and your videos are very Youtube followed there. What do you think? 
I am very pleased that the people of Portland pendency of me. But I try to not obsesionarme. This Toutube is an invention. I see many videos there and I like that people see mine. 

Have you talked with Sergio Rodriguez lately? 
No, because I have called several times and I could not contact him. For me Sergio is a benchmark and I amazed that the coach is not giving him confidence. Frankly, *I am afraid that McMillan do the same with me. *
Do you go next year? 
Not what I decided, this is the truth. I do not know if I will jump now. When you finish the season we will see what is best. 

Well, the press publishes Portland in two weeks Kevin Pritchard will go to Barcelona to see and explore what you want to do ... 
Does Ah, yes? I do not know, I have not said anything. Well, if you come and you know that I will be very sympathetic with him (laughs), but I can not say right now if next year will play in the NBA. That is the truth. It is a difficult decision and I have to think.




Meanwhile Rudy scored another 24 points today in 28 minutes http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52224.php


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

I think some of that is lost in translation, and also I think it might be him saying 'whats right'. As for the McMillan thing, part of Sergio's problem is that he's actually not good enough to earn minutes.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Yeah, a big difference is that Sergio can't shoot and Rudy can. Once defenders realized they can just back off Sergio due to his lack of shooting ability, he suddenly looks like a below average back-up PG. If Rudy is half as good as advertised, he'll get more than twice as much PT as Sergio. That's the thing with Nate. You want PT, you earn it. And right now, if anything, Sergio is getting more PT than he probably deserves based on his actual performance.

BNM


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Great stuff, but I can't say I'm surprised.

Even Rice hinted at such a possible argument for Rudy staying in Europe in last night's game. He mentioned that Sergio is usually up-beat, but after games is when he's down the most. He joked that Sergio must not talk to Rudy at those times, so that he wouldn't scare him about Nate.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Well if Rudy doesn't want to come over because Nate's not playing his buddy enough, then screw him. Seriously, "It aint show friends, it's show business." Why do I get the feeling that this is all going to end rather badly between Fernandez and the team?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Sergio is not even good enough to start on his Spanish national team. He simply isn't good enough to earn significant minutes on an NBA team. He wants to play more he needs to improve his shooting and his defense. It's as simple as that. If that's a problem for Rudy, he's delusional. You don't hear Oden whining about Nate not playing his buddy McRoberts big minutes. Seriously, just having someone he knows on the roster, someone he can hang out with on the road, should be a big plus for Rudy, even if that someone isn't playing big minutes during the games. Sergio is basically our fourth option at PG behind Blake, Roy and Jack. He's lucky he's getting the minutes he is.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Boob-No-More said:


> Sergio is not even good enough to start on his Spanish national team. He simply isn't good enough to earn significant minutes on an NBA team. He wants to play more he needs to improve his shooting and his defense. It's as simple as that. If that's a problem for Rudy, he's delusional. You don't hear Oden whining about Nate not playing his buddy McRoberts big minutes. Seriously, just having someone he knows on the roster, someone he can hang out with on the road, should be a big plus for Rudy, even if that someone isn't playing big minutes during the games. Sergio is basically our fourth option at PG behind Blake, Roy and Jack. He's lucky he's getting the minutes he is.
> 
> BNM


Exactly. I like Sergio and wish he would play more, but he needs to earn it.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Boob-No-More said:


> Sergio is not even good enough to start on his Spanish national team. He simply isn't good enough to earn significant minutes on an NBA team. He wants to play more he needs to improve his shooting and his defense. It's as simple as that. If that's a problem for Rudy, he's delusional. You don't hear Oden whining about Nate not playing his buddy McRoberts big minutes. Seriously, just having someone he knows on the roster, someone he can hang out with on the road, should be a big plus for Rudy, even if that someone isn't playing big minutes during the games. Sergio is basically our fourth option at PG behind Blake, Roy and Jack. He's lucky he's getting the minutes he is.
> 
> BNM


Well I did not take it as Rudy wanting his friend to get minutes, as much as, wondering if HE (Rudy) would be able to get minutes based on his friend, who he thinks is good, not getting minutes. 

I understand this. Rudy would already be giving up a lot of money, would that be worth it to go to a team that is going to play you 7 mpg, especially when you can go to a Euro Powerhouse that will make you an important part of a championship run. It has to suck for players who sit at the end of the bench, especially if they are real competitive.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hoopshype has an article up about Rudy Fernandez*

possibly being afraid of Nate McMillan. If this is true and he is afraid of someone in the NBA how does he fit into the NBA?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Hoopshype has an article up about Rudy Fernandez*

wow, he needs to have contact with our GMs, President, and coaches and players. He would fit in well. He needs to understand, that if he doesn't come, it will be a long time before he plays in the NBA. This is a great chance, if we can buy out a contract, bring him into a GREAT situation, with the best fans in the NBA.

We will see. I hope he comes. That is really sad to hear that he is scared of Nate. Nate needs to call him up.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



GOD said:


> Well I did not take it as Rudy wanting his friend to get minutes, as much as, wondering if HE (Rudy) would be able to get minutes based on his friend, who he thinks is good, not getting minutes.
> 
> I understand this. Rudy would already be giving up a lot of money, would that be worth it to go to a team that is going to play you 7 mpg, especially when you can go to a Euro Powerhouse that will make you an important part of a championship run. It has to suck for players who sit at the end of the bench, especially if they are real competitive.


My original point is that Rudy will get more minutes than Sergio because he will deserve more minutes than Sergio. He's flat out a significantly better player. If he doesn't start which he probably won't, at least not right away, he will be the number one offensive option on the second unit. Comparing his potential PT to Sergio's current PT is applesranges. A better PT comparison would be Jarrett Jack. Jack doesn't start, but still averages almost 27 minutes per game. He is the back-up shooting guard, but also plays beside Roy at times. This is the same role Rudy would likely play next year. So, is he good enough to get Jack's minutes, or not? Everyone seems to think he is, but if he isn't, I hope he does stay in Europe. No sense getting excited over a guy who can't beat out Jarrett Jack for PT. I personally think Rudy will be much better than Jack, but maybe I'm wrong. We won't know until he decides he wants to play in the NBA. 

Frankly, I see Jack as the most likely player to get traded during the off season (perhaps packaged with the 13th pick for an upgrade at starting SF or starting PG - or possibly to move up in the draft, or perhaps packaged with LaFrentz to a team that wants a huge expiring contract). He has value, but would be redundant if Rudy comes over. Moving him would also clear PT for Rudy and help convince him there is a role for him on this team.

Nutshell: if Rudy is good enough to deserve minutes, he will get them. If he's not, he should just stay in Europe.

BNM


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype has an article up about Rudy Fernandez*

I don't think Rudy meant he's afraid of Nate as a person, just that he's afraid that Nate will sit him just like Sergio.
But this is the NBA, Rudy. Get your butt over here and prove yourself and win some championships. If you're as good as we all think you'll be, Nate will give you the PT.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype has an article up about Rudy Fernandez*

Didn't see it, but interview was already posted here:
http://www.basketballforum.com/port...145-rudy-fernandez-interview-3-16-2008-a.html


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Boob-No-More said:


> My original point is that Rudy will get more minutes than Sergio because he will deserve more minutes than Sergio. He's flat out a significantly better player. If he doesn't start which he probably won't, at least not right away, he will be the number one offensive option on the second unit. Comparing his potential PT to Sergio's current PT is applesranges. A better PT comparison would be Jarrett Jack. Jack doesn't start, but still averages almost 27 minutes per game. He is the back-up shooting guard, but also plays beside Roy at times. This is the same role Rudy would likely play next year. So, is he good enough to get Jack's minutes, or not? Everyone seems to think he is, but if he isn't, I hope he does stay in Europe. No sense getting excited over a guy who can't beat out Jarrett Jack for PT. I personally think Rudy will be much better than Jack, but maybe I'm wrong. We won't know until he decides he wants to play in the NBA.
> 
> Frankly, I see Jack as the most likely player to get traded during the off season (perhaps packaged with the 13th pick for an upgrade at starting SF or starting PG - or possibly to move up in the draft, or perhaps packaged with LaFrentz to a team that wants a huge expiring contract). He has value, but would be redundant if Rudy comes over. Moving him would also clear PT for Rudy and help convince him there is a role for him on this team.
> 
> ...


I agree completely that Rudy should not be afraid, instead he should just prove his worth. I just understand his viewpoint. IF he sees Sergio as being slighted by Nate, he could decide not to put himself in the same position. I personally think that Rudy would get 25mpg in his first year, but this is not about what he will get, it's about his perception of what type of role he will play. I think that Nate has been fair to Sergio.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

As I much as I would like to see Rudy play for Portland, this is why I suggested in a previous post a fews weeks back that I would rather keep them both or trade them both. Some of you suggest that we have to give up talent to get talent, well Rudy and Sergio in a package deal (maybe with our #1 pick)could certainly bring back talent. Trade them to Miami oe New Jersey where the flight to Spain is much shorter. Again I would rather keep Rudy, but all Euro's make me nervous because they have too many options. There is only one option for Travis and Martel.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

He's not even on the team and already he is criticizing the coach in public. :azdaja:

Not a good sign and probably shows he's not ready mentally for the NBA. It's probably best if he stays in the minor leagues for a while longer. The last thing this team needs next year is for some prima donna rookie to be sulking over his and his buddy's minutes.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



chairman said:


> As I much as I would like to see Rudy play for Portland, this is why I suggested in a previous post a fews weeks back that I would rather keep them both or trade them both. Some of you suggest that we have to give up talent to get talent, well Rudy and Sergio in a package deal (maybe with our #1 pick)could certainly bring back talent. Trade them to Miami oe New Jersey where the flight to Spain is much shorter. Again I would rather keep Rudy, but all Euro's make me nervous because they have too many options. There is only one option for Travis and Martel.


This isn't a half bad idea.

I wonder if NJ would bite on a package of Rudy, Sergio + others (to make the salaries work out), and we get Harris, like KP wanted back in February? (Probably not since Harris seems to be delivering for them.)

As for Rudy coming or not, it's not so much that Rudy has options, that's making me nervous, it's that he fears he's going to ride the pine, just because Sergio does -- comments like that suggest he's looking for excuses not to come over. I might be reading too much into his translated comments, but after reading that article I have even more serious reservations about his mindset, and his intentions with respect to playing in the NBA.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Rudy isn't mad that Sergio isn't getting minutes. Come on guys, he was just saying that he is scared, he is leaving a league where he is at the top, and winning, to go somehwere he doesn't know if he will play.

He isn't talkin' about how bad or good Sergio is, i think he is just scared, to leave his country, his contract, his league and friends, and go somehwere, where his predecessor isn't playing, and is sad.

I think he will be ok, Nate needs to talk to him and tell him whats up. I agree with what you guys are saying about some stuff, but i just think that some are mis-interpreting it.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> Rudy isn't mad that Sergio isn't getting minutes. Come on guys, he was just saying that he is scared, he is leaving a league where he is at the top, and winning, to go somehwere he doesn't know if he will play.
> 
> He isn't talkin' about how bad or good Sergio is, i think he is just scared, to leave his country, his contract, his league and friends, and go somehwere, where his predecessor isn't playing, and is sad.
> 
> I think he will be ok, Nate needs to talk to him and tell him whats up. I agree with what you guys are saying about some stuff, but i just think that some are mis-interpreting it.


Very well said.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

can't Rudy just make up his mind in summer league? 

in Roy's first summer league, it was patently obvious almost instantly that he'd be getting a massive amount of minutes in his rookie year. 

if Rudy similarly blows everyone away then, he can expect similar results during the season. if he doesn't, he could always stay in Europe.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

^idk if he can. If he is playin' summer league for us, doesn't that mean that we would have had to buy out his contract? If he is under contract, idk if he can just go play for us like that.

And if so, then his mind would probably have had to been made up by then. I'm not sure about this, i would love some input on your question Mook, cuz that is a good point. Summer League would be nice to test himself out, and from seeing him, Nate can tell him what he thinks, or whatever.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Hoopshype has an article up about Rudy Fernandez*



> I don't think Rudy meant he's afraid of Nate as a person, just that he's afraid that Nate will sit him just like Sergio.
> But this is the NBA, Rudy. Get your butt over here and prove yourself and win some championships. If you're as good as we all think you'll be, Nate will give you the PT.


yea, you are right. I didn't read the article before i posted that. good stuff.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> ^idk if he can. If he is playin' summer league for us, doesn't that mean that we would have had to buy out his contract? If he is under contract, idk if he can just go play for us like that.


He could play in summer league even if he's under contact. Freeland did it. 

But he's going to be playing in the olympics.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

cool, good to know, thank you.

Is the olympics gonne override summer league? if so, that sucks.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> cool, good to know, thank you.
> 
> Is the olympics gonne override summer league? if so, that sucks.


Olympics basketball is throughout most of august. Vegas summer league is July, but the Olympic players will be practicing with their national teams. It may suck that he won't be here, but we'll get to see him against the top players in the world, not a bunch of draft picks and scrubs. it's a better test of his talent.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

^yea, but i'd like to see him play with our team (kinda). I'd be very encouraged to see him under OUR coaching, and OUR name (blazers) ya know?

I don't think that him excelling in the olympics will do much for him wanting to come over here.

IDK, i just really want him to come. He has a friend here, he has maybe the team with the brightest future in the NBA, 3 all star caliber players, a spot waiting for him to fill, a team that is welcoming and young, like him, and has a great attitude, no cancers. Playing with 2 of the top 5 best young big men in the NBA. And a top 5 center, one of the best upcoming PFs, learning from an All Star who is like 23-24 years old, i mean, idk if he can get a better situtaion to come in.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> I don't think that him excelling in the olympics will do much for him wanting to come over here.


Right. It will do just the opposite.


Does anyone see any reason to believe that Rudy will sign with us? 1) Rudy will spend all summer with Europeans in the Olympics, not with Americans in Summer League. So he will hear constant encouragement to stay in Europe and not move to Portland. 2) Rudy can make more money if he signs in Europe for next year. 3) He notices that depressed Sergio, who he perceives as not much worse than him as a player, is missing crucial years of development. (We assume that having Sergio this year was an asset to getting Rudy, but it may have been the opposite.) 4) Just because Bob Whitsitt persuaded Arvydas Sabonis to come over after years of saying no, that doesn't mean that Pritchard can talk Rudy into it.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Hector said:


> 3) He notices that depressed Sergio, who he perceives as not much worse than him as a player, is missing crucial years of development.


I think you are selling Rudy short here. He played with Sergio. He playes with Rubio, he played with Calderon. He should know very well how good Sergio is or is not... If he really think that Sergio is as good as him - something is wrong with his ability to understand his value. I doubt this is the case.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Hector said:


> Right. It will do just the opposite.
> 
> 
> *Does anyone see any reason to believe that Rudy will sign with us?* 1) Rudy will spend all summer with Europeans in the Olympics, not with Americans in Summer League. So he will hear constant encouragement to stay in Europe and not move to Portland. 2) Rudy can make more money if he signs in Europe for next year. 3) He notices that depressed Sergio, who he perceives as not much worse than him as a player, is missing crucial years of development. (We assume that having Sergio this year was an asset to getting Rudy, but it may have been the opposite.) 4) Just because Bob Whitsitt persuaded Arvydas Sabonis to come over after years of saying no, that doesn't mean that Pritchard can talk Rudy into it.


Frankly I have never been super optimistic that he would come over this summer ... I don't think his latest interview specifically indicates that he won't, but he's got a lot of very difficult decisions to make, and it all comes down to two things: money and a willingness to prove himself at the highest level of competition. Who knows, maybe he's perfectly satisfied playing in the ACB and being the JV superstar that he is -- especially when you factor in the kind of scratch he can command.

My guess is that KP and Tom Penn have plenty of contingency plans in place and once Pritchard visits Rudy in the coming weeks and gets a feel for which direction he's leaning he'll probably approach the draft and trade market accordingly.

My thoughts are that Rudy has the most serious reservations about playing second :banana: to B Roy, and that he will be "held down" by low minutes.

Whatever happens I don't think he makes or breaks us, I have every confidence that Pritchard will make the moves necessary to improve this team in the off-season one way or another -- the guy is a home-run hitter on draft day (for some reason) when it comes to trades.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Jesus Chrysler, If he doesn't come over next season It'll send me into a depression.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



nikolokolus said:


> Whatever happens I don't think he makes or breaks us, I have every confidence that Pritchard will make the moves necessary to improve this team in the off-season one way or another -- the guy is a home-run hitter on draft day (for some reason) when it comes to trades.


It's because he has Paul Allen's money backing him up. In most Pritchard trades, our total payroll increases, or he buys a draft pick mainly with cash. But NBA rules don't let him offer Rudy much, so in this case, Pritchard doesn't have his usual advantage of outspending his trade opponent.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Hector said:


> It's because he has Paul Allen's money backing him up. In most Pritchard trades, our total payroll increases, or he buys a draft pick mainly with cash. But NBA rules don't let him offer Rudy much, so in this case, *Pritchard doesn't have his usual advantage of outspending his trade opponent.*


True. And now that he's already abused the two worst GM's in the NBA, McHale and Isiah, it's possible that well of "patsies" could dry up.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



-Sonny- said:


> Jesus Chrysler, If he doesn't come over next season It'll send me into a depression.


No need to fret, you can just tell yourself they need to trade LaMarcus.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



andalusian said:


> I think you are selling Rudy short here. He played with Sergio. He playes with Rubio, he played with Calderon. He should know very well how good Sergio is or is not... If he really think that Sergio is as good as him - something is wrong with his ability to understand his value. I doubt this is the case.


Let's say that Jack leaves and plays in Europe for 2 years. He gets few minutes and his career goes nowhere. Then Aldridge decides whether to follow him onto the same team. Aldridge knows he's better than Jack, but the difference isn't so great that the death of Jack's career escapes his notice.

I overstated that a little, but you see the point.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Hoopshype has an article up about Rudy Fernandez*



alext42083 said:


> I don't think Rudy meant he's afraid of Nate as a person, just that he's afraid that Nate will sit him just like Sergio.
> But this is the NBA, Rudy. Get your butt over here and prove yourself and win some championships. If you're as good as we all think you'll be, Nate will give you the PT.


I don't think Nate likes risk takers and Sergio plays out of control. Not to mention he is a liability on defence.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

If he is gonna be a big drama queen about this, i'd rather trade him, with a couple other pieces and get a really good PG.

Seriosuly, scared of Nate? how old is he?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> If he is gonna be a big drama queen about this, i'd rather trade him, with a couple other pieces and get a really good PG.
> 
> Seriosuly, scared of Nate? how old is he?


There's a difference between being apprehensive about a situation in which you may not play, and being afraid of a coach.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



nikolokolus said:


> My thoughts are that Rudy has the most serious reservations about playing second :banana: to B Roy, and that he will be "held down" by low minutes.


and that's a really valid concern. if Rudy signals that he wants to play in America, just not on the Blazers because Roy already owns his position, I don't know that I'd blame him that much. it may be that the only way we can get him to come to America is to trade him to somebody else for value. I'm ok with that. 

every other GM in the league has heard of Rudy Fernandez by now, and they know he goes through Portland if he wants to be in the NBA. 

if Fernandez were being drafted this year, where would he go? I would think he'd be a top five pick. Andrea Bargnani proved far less and was drafted first. if we could get fair value (another top five pick) for him, I'd be happy.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> If he is gonna be a big drama queen about this, i'd rather trade him, with a couple other pieces and get a really good PG.
> 
> Seriosuly, scared of Nate? how old is he?





> For me Sergio is a benchmark and * I [am] amazed that the coach is not giving him confidence.*


He's not being a drama queen, he's rightfully questioning if he wants to play for a coach that isn't supportive of a promising prospect. If Nate gave Sergio the Jarret Jack treatment this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



#10 said:


> If Nate gave Sergio the Jarret Jack treatment this wouldn't be an issue.


Oh, you mean the treatment where the guy who shoots 0.421 FG%, 0.322 3FG% and 0.868 FT% gets more PT than the guy who shoots 0.359 FG%, 0.277 3FG% and 0.676 FT%. Silly Nate, what's he thinking? Playing the guy who can on occasion actually put the ball in the basket. Jack may not be Ray Allen, but he's a significantly better shooter than Sergio. But then, that's not saying much. Is there a worse overall shooter currently playing guard in the NBA than Sergio Rodriguez? 

For those familiar with the more advanced shooting stats, Jack's true shooting percentage (TS%) is 0.551 compared to Sergio's 0.429 (last on the entire team). Jack's effective shooting percentage (eFG%) is 0.470, Sergio's is 0.398 (again, last on the entire team). Jack's PER is 12.5, hardly stellar, but still way better than Sergio's 9.3. And that doesn't even consider the fact that Sergio is a horrible defender. Again, Jack is no Bruce Bowen, but he's significantly better on defense than Sergio. Jack is far from my favorite player, and a guy I would trade in a minute, but there's a valid reason he gets more minutes than Sergio - he's a much better (but still not all that great) player. 

Of course, none of this should be a problem for Rudy. Rumor is he's actually a pretty good shooter.

BNM


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

I have a great deal of respect for McMillan and think he's done a fine job in a variety of ways, including developing young talent. He and his staff have, it seems to me, done a pretty good job with Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw, and others.

That said, McMillan really seems to not like risk-taking, which is something that is a fairly significant part of Rodriguez's game. Rodriguez is actually something like Iverson, save that Iverson is _much_ better at scoring. It seems to me that AI and McMillan would probably have issues, even as good a player as Iverson is.

It seems to me that Fernandez is a similar player to Iverson, though he's got something like half a foot on him. They're both gambling players who are much more about offense than they are defense.

I'm guessing that Pritchard would rather have a strong offense than have a strong defense, if one has to choose, and I'm betting McMillan's the other way around (though of course they'd both prefer to have both as strengths). Pritchard keeps talking about how great the Suns are and regularly drafts and otherwise aquires guys who are more offensive than defensive (arguably outside of the Big Three) such as Rodriguez, Fernandez, Frye, Jones, McRoberts.

McMillan, meanwhile, tends to sing the praises of the defensive-minded teams and, with the exception of Przybilla, seems to pull guys more for defensive short-comings than for their offensive counter parts.

Thus, it seems to me that Pritchard and McMillan have some work to do together, getting clear about the team vision. _If_ they can really get on the same page, things may be great. If not, I expect McMillan may be looking for a new job sooner than most folks would think.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PorterIn2004 said:


> I'm guessing that Pritchard would rather have a strong offense than have a strong defense, if one has to choose, and I'm betting McMillan's the other way around (though of course they'd both prefer to have both as strengths). Pritchard keeps talking about how great the Suns are and regularly drafts and otherwise aquires guys who are more offensive than defensive (arguably outside of the Big Three) such as Rodriguez, Fernandez, Frye, Jones, McRoberts.
> 
> McMillan, meanwhile, tends to sing the praises of the defensive-minded teams and, with the exception of Przybilla, seems to pull guys more for defensive short-comings than for their offensive counter parts.
> 
> Thus, it seems to me that Pritchard and McMillan have some work to do together, getting clear about the team vision. _If_ they can really get on the same page, things may be great. If not, I expect McMillan may be looking for a new job sooner than most folks would think.



Not sure that is the case. I keep on hearing quotes from players that suggest that Nate is more of an offensive minded coach than we give him credit for. The fact he likes to go small so much backs up that theory. His last Seattle team also backs up that theory. But I agree he comes across as the opposite.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PorterIn2004 said:


> Pritchard keeps talking about how great the Suns are ...


Yes, but from his days in San Antonio, he also knows how important defense is to winning championships. While he may like a high scoring Phoenix style offense, I'd prefer he emulate the "boring" San Antonio style that's won them four NBA titles to the Suns' ZERO.

BNM


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

ANy of you guys think for a minute that he is talking more about Nate and his apparent"breaking" of Sergio? Trying to coach out of him the natural instincts he has, using him off the ball with Jack dribbling around? THis is the coach we have all been puzzling over his rotations and why he uses players out of position so frequently. 

Rudy wants to come over and use his skills that have gotten him where he is, he doesn't want a coach to try and reinvent him.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Once Sergio learns how to play Fast and slow and on both sides of the ball he will be great. Sergio gets lost the second he stops going 100 miles an hour.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Schilly said:


> ANy of you guys think for a minute that he is talking more about Nate and his apparent"breaking" of Sergio? Trying to coach out of him the natural instincts he has, using him off the ball with Jack dribbling around? THis is the coach we have all been puzzling over his rotations and why he uses players out of position so frequently.
> 
> Rudy wants to come over and use his skills that have gotten him where he is, he doesn't want a coach to try and reinvent him.



Well said, and I agree completely. It goes back to the argument about what a coach is supposed to do: exploit a player's strengths to best fit the team, or completely change a player to fit some sort of pre-determined mold.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



yuyuza1 said:


> Well said, and I agree completely. It goes back to the argument about what a coach is supposed to do: exploit a player's strengths to best fit the team, or *completely change a player to fit some sort of pre-determined mold.*


All due respect, but what "mold" would that be? I have zero problem with Nate expecting his PG's to be able to shoot better than 36% from the floor, run half court sets, and play at least passable defense ... or at least manage 2 out of 3.

As it is now, Sergio is great at pushing the tempo by streaking up the court, and making a pass -- he's not just a pass *first* PG, he's pass *only* PG. I still think Sergio will take time (and probably get some time) to better develop, but this is a two way street; he needs to demonstrate that he's ready to play when he jumps on the court no matter how many minutes that may be, just as much Nate needs to allow him to use his strengths.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



yuyuza1 said:


> Well said, and I agree completely. It goes back to the argument about what a coach is supposed to do: exploit a player's strengths to best fit the team, or completely change a player to fit some sort of pre-determined mold.


the answer is to always try to exploit your best players' strengths and then get the rest of the guys to fit into the mold of complementing your best players. 

the team is focused on improving Aldridge's low post offense, exploiting Roy's passing/ball handling/shooting in the half court, letting Outlaw create off the dribble and using Przybilla to slow the game and limit possessions. 

much to my disappointment, Sergio's game doesn't really fit in with those players' strengths. 

the question Rudy has to ask himself is, "How will I fit in?" 

this interview, and common sense, seems to indicate that we probably don't have the ideal situation for a shooting guard hoping for stardom as the primary shooter for 35 mpg.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Boob-No-More said:


> Oh, you mean the treatment where the guy who shoots 0.421 FG%, 0.322 3FG% and 0.868 FT% gets more PT than the guy who shoots 0.359 FG%, 0.277 3FG% and 0.676 FT%. Silly Nate, what's he thinking? Playing the guy who can on occasion actually put the ball in the basket. Jack may not be Ray Allen, but he's a significantly better shooter than Sergio. But then, that's not saying much. Is there a worse overall shooter currently playing guard in the NBA than Sergio Rodriguez?
> 
> For those familiar with the more advanced shooting stats, Jack's true shooting percentage (TS%) is 0.551 compared to Sergio's 0.429 (last on the entire team). Jack's effective shooting percentage (eFG%) is 0.470, Sergio's is 0.398 (again, last on the entire team). Jack's PER is 12.5, hardly stellar, but still way better than Sergio's 9.3. And that doesn't even consider the fact that Sergio is a horrible defender. Again, Jack is no Bruce Bowen, but he's significantly better on defense than Sergio. Jack is far from my favorite player, and a guy I would trade in a minute, but there's a valid reason he gets more minutes than Sergio - he's a much better (but still not all that great) player.
> 
> ...


Go back to this pre season, where Sergio was coming off a really promising first half of the season, slowed down after his injury. Nate comes out to the media and says that Sergio is behind even Green in the rotation. Why? I don't think anyone doubted who had more potential, but Sergio still got dropped down in the rotation despite at the time not being much different.
While Jack and Nate have their late night film sessions and so on, Nate's never shown any support for Sergio. I'm certainly not arguing that Sergio has had an acceptable season or that he deserves to be playing much, but I do think there's a huge difference in the way Jack and Sergio have been treated mentally (apologies if that makes no sense, it's too late).


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



nikolokolus said:


> All due respect, but what "mold" would that be? I have zero problem with Nate expecting his PG's to be able to shoot better than 36% from the floor, run half court sets, and play at least passable defense ... or at least manage 2 out of 3.
> 
> As it is now, Sergio is great at pushing the tempo by streaking up the court, and making a pass -- he's not just a pass *first* PG, he's pass *only* PG. I still think Sergio will take time (and probably get some time) to better develop, but this is a two way street; he needs to demonstrate that he's ready to play when he jumps on the court no matter how many minutes that may be, just as much Nate needs to allow him to use his strengths.


I agree with a lot of the points you made. Sergio, in no way, is a finished product, but I believe he's not put in a position to succeed. If you watch him closely, the *only *thing he does when in the game is bring the ball up the floor and pass off to Outlaw. For a PG that relies so much on unpredictability to produce, doing the same thing over and over again takes away from his strengths of creating off the dribble and pushing the tempo. Last year, there was less structure, a better shooting back court partner in Dixon, and a better pick and roll guy in Magloire, and Sergio worked well enough with that group to bring our hopes up of him becoming our future PG. Now, even though Outlaw has shown tremendous improvement, he doesn't exactly roll off picks, rendering it essentially useless. If all you need is a guy that can pass off to someone else at the top of the key, any random PG can do that. 

What I hate even more is the lack of positive reinforcement from Nate. Take for example the game when he had something like 8 assists in 6 minutes. He played a grand total of 10 minutes that game when he was doing so well. So, he gets taken out for making turnovers, and doesn't get rewarded for good play. That just doesn't seem like good development strategy to me. Take even the last few nights for example. Sergio has done nothing wrong to get benched for the second halves of games. 

Let him get up to 15mins/game with some variety on offense, and I'm sure that many in here will come around to Sergio again.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, but from his days in San Antonio, he also knows how important defense is to winning championships. While he may like a high scoring Phoenix style offense, I'd prefer he emulate the "boring" San Antonio style that's won them four NBA titles to the Suns' ZERO.
> 
> BNM


I wasn't arguing that Pritchard's perspective, as I've portrayed it, is what I'm personally endorsing. My point was that I think Pritchard and his coach need to be closer to the same page than they appear to be. I think Pritchard has more job security than McMillan does, so if they end up "agreeing to disagree" then I think McMillan's time with the Blazers may be relatively short.

My _hope_ is that they _do_ come to an agreement, and that that agreement creates something much like what the Spurs have had. I think the "boring" part comes in more from their success than anything else -- folks are ready for another winner. They're also perceived some as whining, which I can see, and predictable, which I can't (unless we're simply talking about the winning part again). It seems to me they can and do beat teams a variety of ways, much like this Blazers team will likely be doing soon. Right now Roy in particular seems to need to have a good game for the team to win, but that'll be a lot less true with Oden, potentially Fernandez, steady development from guys like Aldridge and Outlaw, and likely a new addition in either the 13thish pick or a veteran in exchange for, say, LaFrentz and said pick.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Sergio plays with stingy and terrible on the break Jack who doesn't cut, shoot, or move well without the ball, and Outlaw who is a hit or miss streaky isolation player. Often times the center is channing frye who provides little rebounding, picks, or speed. Last year he was getting minutes with Pryzbilla, Magloire, Aldridge, Dixon, and Fred Jones. If he was playing with a real SG not Jack, and a C who could set picks he would be killing it. Give him some spurts with Aldridge and Pryzbilla, or throw Roy off the ball for a couple more 'restful' minutes of his 40 a game, you'd see a lot of improvement in Sergio. 

Even Steve Nash can't make Jarret an effective weapon to pass to or Frye and Outlaw to set good picks.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



darkhelmit54 said:


> Sergio plays with stingy and terrible on the break Jack who doesn't cut, shoot, or move well without the ball, and Outlaw who is a hit or miss streaky isolation player. Often times the center is channing frye who provides little rebounding, picks, or speed. Last year he was getting minutes with Pryzbilla, Magloire, Aldridge, Dixon, and Fred Jones. If he was playing with a real SG not Jack, and a C who could set picks he would be killing it. Give him some spurts with Aldridge and Pryzbilla, or throw Roy off the ball for a couple more 'restful' minutes of his 40 a game, you'd see a lot of improvement in Sergio.
> 
> Even Steve Nash can't make Jarret an effective weapon to pass to or Frye and Outlaw to set good picks.


I think there's a lot to this. And, given the collection of players he's had to work with, I can at least kind of see where McMillan might've drawn the same conclusions and still made the choices he's made -- his job (at least as he likely sees it) isn't so much to develop individual players (beyond Roy, Aldridge, and Oden) as it is to win games, which mostly he's done.

My great _hope_ would be that, at least next season and ideally even with the end of this season, we see him experimenting more with Rodriguez on the court with guys like Roy, Aldridge, Przybilla, and Jones (or perhaps Webster) and Oden. It seems important to figure out who might be able to contribute down the road and given that the PG position is such a position of need....


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PorterIn2004 said:


> I think there's a lot to this. And, given the collection of players he's had to work with, I can at least kind of see where McMillan might've drawn the same conclusions and still made the choices he's made -- his job (at least as he likely sees it) isn't so much to develop individual players (beyond Roy, Aldridge, and Oden) as it is to win games, which mostly he's done.
> 
> My great _hope_ would be that, at least next season and ideally even with the end of this season, we see him experimenting more with Rodriguez on the court with guys like Roy, Aldridge, Przybilla, and Jones (or perhaps Webster) and Oden. It seems important to figure out who might be able to contribute down the road and given that the PG position is such a position of need....


Having Lamarcus running the floor would be such a huge advantage it really sucks we can't do much of it now (though we should when he plays with Pryz). Lamarcus running the floor would help out a ton players like Sergio and next year I see our bigman combos like this (freeing Aldridge to be the 'smaller' of the two bigs and getting to run)

Oden - LMA 
obviously Lamarcus runs more in this lineup, Oden gets to clean up everything and be on the 'secondary' break. Sergio would do well here but obviously won't get much time in this situation.

Oden - Frye 
Frye is the smaller guy a little more out on the perimeter and this opens the inside game for Oden and the driving game to other players. We're a little slower in this lineup, but Roy gets to work his magic a lot off of Oden picks.

Pryzbilla - LMA
This is a combo that Sergio would and could work very well with (given that he has shooters around him who are unselfish and will move without the ball). I think this would be our Sergio in - Roy out lineup more. I think this would look great for at least two five or six minute periods a game.

Sergio - Rudy - Webster (Jones) - Aldridge - Pryzbilla

Aldridge and Pryz need to set picks, Webster and Rudy need to move without the ball, we could outrun nearly everyone especially if we take them off guard real quick.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Sounds good, DH. And theoretically, especially with the Blazers in a zone on defense, Fernandez should be able to get additional minutes sharing the backcourt with Roy. If Pritchard _and_ McMillan can sell Fernandez on a plan like this, where Fernandez can be fairly confident he'll be averaging at _least_ something like 20 to 25 minutes a game, I'd think the odds of him actually coming over would increase. Given how much the team has struggled with Jack as the back up SG, there certainly _should_ be minutes available.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

I agree with most of the posters who think Sergio hasn't had a chance to really prove himself; he needs more encouragement, more minutes on the court,and better or more compatible players around him. And I can understand why Fernandez might be worried about going into the same situation.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> the answer is to always try to exploit your best players' strengths and then get the rest of the guys to fit into the mold of complementing your best players.
> 
> the team is focused on improving Aldridge's low post offense, *exploiting Roy's passing/ball handling/*shooting in the half court, letting Outlaw create off the dribble and using Przybilla to slow the game and limit possessions.
> 
> ...


While the board sometimes quibbles over the definition of what a PG is, Brandon Roy does initiate the offense/runs the point in a lot of the club's half court sets. By all accounts, on offense RF is a wing player and a deep threat... he doesn't run the point or post up. With more scoring threats on the court next year I see Brandon probably shooting less and distributing more. If Rudy is the threat from the wing that he is supposed to be, I see him easily carving out 30 minutes (or so) next season. I see no reason that he can't blend well with Blake or Brandon and there are 96 minutes of PT available per night in the back court. 

I don't think it's Nate that needs to talk to him, I think it's KP who needs to tell him of his plans for the direction of the roster.

STOMP


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Two points:
Jarrett Jack has been compared (more out of wishful thinking based on his size and the fact that Billups was a late bloomer) with Chauncey Billups, but maybe Roy is our Chauncey. So Fernandez could (down the road) be our Rip Hamilton?

(but)

For the time being, Roy and Blake should be the starting guards, but maybe having Fernandez off the bench would facilitate a real difference in styles from the starters and bench. Have Sergio and Rudy be a unit off the bench, running with Outlaw and maybe Webster (because James Jones should be our starter at SF). That way we could keep the deliberate style for the starters but accommodate a faster Spanish-flavored game off the bench? That would also get Sergio more minutes.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



> He's not being a drama queen, he's rightfully questioning if he wants to play for a coach that isn't supportive of a promising prospect. If Nate gave Sergio the Jarret Jack treatment this wouldn't be an issue.


thats BS. He isn't good enough to play,period. He was trying to give us the best shot to win games. You don't not go to the NBA because a friend doesn't get PT.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

I seem to get the vibe that quite of few posters feel that Rudy wants to come over and be "the man", and that having Roy here will make that almost impossible. While this may very well be the case, it sure doesn't say much about Rudy Fernandez, does it? He has a chance to join a team that with his help will compete for titles over the next decade, and it is the opinion of some that he may be apprehensive because he won't get to play the way he wants to play.

Honestly, if that is the case, trade him now to some garbage team for a high draft pick. This franchise has had its share of malcontents over the past decade; why bring another one over who may not be happy about simply playing a role, but not the primary role, on a potential NBA champion?

This entire interview is kind of sad to me. I was so high on Rudy, yet I must be real and say that calling out McMillan for any reason has soured me on the guy. I'm not saying that will always be the case, but I get a sense that there may be some selfishness issues here. I hope that KP can address or bring up these potential issues when he goes to see Rudy. Perhaps this is all a misunderstanding that was lost in translation.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



darkhelmit54 said:


> Sergio plays with stingy and terrible on the break Jack who doesn't cut, shoot, or move well without the ball


No one can shoot without the ball in their hand, so let's remove this from the equation. 

The next thing to notice is that Jack is bad on the break - which he is as a PG, but he is actually very good on the break as a finisher - since he goes to the rim well and if he goes well in half-court, it is easier on the break. With Sergio supposed to be the PG - Jack as the finisher is actually not a bad option.

Now, the issue of cutting to the basketball or moving without the ball - If you look at the 5 man units break-down on 82games.com - you will notice that the unit that usually close the games - Roy, Jack, Jones, Outlaw, Aldridge is the most productive per minute unit the Blazers have - and Roy plays PG at these moments - so it is clear that somehow Jack moves and contributes well with Roy as the PG but not with Sergio. Want to guess why? Because people can not slack off Roy the PG and the others cut and move and benefit from open looks since people can not ignore the PG and let him shoot as they do with Sergio.



darkhelmit54 said:


> and Outlaw who is a hit or miss streaky isolation player.


And yet, Outlaw comes up big at the 4th quarter with that unit mentioned above, when the PG commands respect from the defense. 

Somehow, it is his and Jack's fault when Sergio plays but they are good when Roy is the PG?



darkhelmit54 said:


> Often times the center is channing frye who provides little rebounding, picks, or speed.


Often is true. But the 5 man units stats actually show that Sergio plays more with Joel than with Frye. Of course, these units with Sergio and Joel are bad - since they play 3 on 5 on offense. 



darkhelmit54 said:


> Last year he was getting minutes with Pryzbilla, Magloire, Aldridge, Dixon, and Fred Jones. If he was playing with a real SG not Jack, and a C who could set picks he would be killing it.


We already saw that he plays more with Pryzbilla than Frye as his Center - so this is a wrong assumption. He is playing mostly with Jack as his SG, that is true. But it is also true that units that have Roy as PG and Jack as SG are effective - as do at least 2 of the line-ups that have Blake and Jack in the back-court.



darkhelmit54 said:


> Give him some spurts with Aldridge and Pryzbilla, or throw Roy off the ball for a couple more 'restful' minutes of his 40 a game, you'd see a lot of improvement in Sergio.


Roy is effective as a play-maker, he sets people up for open shots. With all due respect to Sergio - him shooting jumpers is NOT what you want - so putting him next to Roy and making Roy a jump shooter will not be good for the team, since it marginalizes Roy - you never adjust your star's game to the role players - it is not the way to win ball games. 



darkhelmit54 said:


> Even Steve Nash can't make Jarret an effective weapon to pass to or Frye and Outlaw to set good picks.


Prior to Shaq's arrival, the Suns never had good pick setters. Nash is effective because, like Sergio, he can dribble very well and can pass really well, but unlike Sergio - he can shoot really well as well - so the opposing defense can not sag off him and play the pass. When you have to contest any of his shots and double him often - other players get clean looks at the basket. This does not happen with Sergio and it is 100% Sergio's fault. If Sergio could knock a damn jumper - he will be a fantastic player on the offense. Until this happens, he is a Jason Williams lite.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PapaG said:


> I seem to get the vibe that quite of few posters feel that Rudy wants to come over and be "the man", and that having Roy here will make that almost impossible. While this may very well be the case, it sure doesn't say much about Rudy Fernandez, does it?


It doesn't say anything about Rudy Fernandez, whatsoever. It says something about the posters here. None of whom could possibly know what Rudy really thinks.

IF Rudy thinks Sergio hasn't been given a fair shake (compared to Jack) or or that Sergio hasn't been used properly, then I agree with him. IF Rudy is considering his future career options, and he wonders whether or not playing for Nate is in his best interest, considering the experience of his friend and teammate, then that shows he's not a stupid, blindly loyal, Blazers homer (and there is absolutely no reason why he should be).

I swear some fans will invent any obscure reason to hate someone.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



BBert said:


> It doesn't say anything about Rudy Fernandez, whatsoever. It says something about the posters here. None of whom could possibly know what Rudy really thinks.
> 
> IF Rudy thinks Sergio hasn't been given a fair shake (compared to Jack) or or that Sergio hasn't been used properly, then I agree with him. IF Rudy is considering his future career options, and he wonders whether or not playing for Nate is in his best interest, considering the experience of his friend and teammate, then that shows he's not a stupid, blindly loyal, Blazers homer (and there is absolutely no reason why he should be).
> 
> I swear some fans will invent any obscure reason to hate someone.


I know what he thinks. As long as he doesn't put the aluminum foil hat on!:eek8:

:thinking2:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

You guys are getting way off topic in talking about Sergio and his game play. This thread should be about Rudy.

After reading this article, I am even more worried about Rudy. Sounds like he will have some attitude problems. I almost am starting to hope that we trade him with our pick and whatever other piece we need to get our PG of the future.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



andalusian said:


> ...
> 
> Prior to Shaq's arrival, the Suns never had good pick setters. *Nash is effective because, like Sergio, he can dribble very well and can pass really well, but unlike Sergio - he can shoot really well as well - so the opposing defense can not sag off him and play the pass. When you have to contest any of his shots and double him often - other players get clean looks at the basket.* This does not happen with Sergio and it is 100% Sergio's fault. If Sergio could knock a damn jumper - he will be a fantastic player on the offense. Until this happens, he is a Jason Williams lite.


I'm amazed at how often this get overlooked. If Sergio could just manage to bring his FG% up 10% he would open up the rest of his passing game and be so much more of a factor on offense.

Unfortunately, in order to correct this he needs his shot mechanics completely torn down and rebuilt (ala Joel working with Monty Williams on his foul shooting last summer), but with his Spanish national team commitments and the olympics, I have serious doubts about whether or not he's going to be able to put in the critical 1-on-1 teaching time with a shooting coach needed to "fix" this between May and October.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



BenDavis503 said:


> You guys are getting way off topic in talking about Sergio and his game play. This thread should be about Rudy.


It is kind of human nature. You make a point, you get a counter point and so on - and the interview's most interesting point was about Sergio and his play time under Nate - so it is natural to converse about it.



BenDavis503 said:


> After reading this article, I am even more worried about Rudy. Sounds like he will have some attitude problems. I almost am starting to hope that we trade him with our pick and whatever other piece we need to get our PG of the future.


There are plenty of reasons for Rudy not to come here - financial, being "stuck" behind Roy, the offense that will probably be very post oriented (since an Aldridge/Oden combo will be so overwhelming). I do not think we should be ready to say anything about Rudy and his desire to come here based on a short interview when he did not have the detailed discussions with KP and the rest of the Blazers brass. When this happens - whatever happens happens. Let's face it - Rudy's first priority should be him and his family - and there is a good chance that coming to play here will be a big risk for him.

If he comes, great - he seems like he has the potential to set the place on fire and get all the love that Sergio gets and more - since he is a lot more likely to produce. If not - so be it. I still trust that KP will be able to get value from that pick - either by getting Rudy to play here or trading him.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



nikolokolus said:


> I'm amazed at how often this get overlooked. If Sergio could just manage to bring his FG% up 10% he would open up the rest of his passing game and be so much more of a factor on offense.
> 
> Unfortunately, in order to correct this he needs his shot mechanics completely torn down and rebuilt (ala Joel working with Monty Williams on his foul shooting last summer), but with his Spanish national team commitments and the olympics, I have serious doubts about whether or not he's going to be able to put in the critical 1-on-1 teaching time with a shooting coach needed to "fix" this between May and October.


Yes and Yes. I was thinking the same thing. I hate that he will be spending time with with the national team when what he should be doing is spending every day this off-season with a shooting coach. If he even shot as well as Blake, when open, he would be hard to keep off the court.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

If we did our 1st, Outlaw, Jack and Rudy... can you imagine the quality of PG we could get? Hell, maybe even be able to move up to get Rose...


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

I have always felt that Rudy was a nice piece, not a must have member of the team. The Blazers are going to be much better next year whether Rudy comes over or not. If he chooses to take more money in Europe, then good for him. If he chooses to come to Portland, then fantastic. Either way, Portland will be just fine.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> If we did our 1st, Outlaw, Jack and Rudy... can you imagine the quality of PG we could get? Hell, maybe even be able to move up to get Rose...


I am thinking that something like Rudy and Outlaw for Calderon should happen - without the need for picks. Rudy is already worth a pick and Outlaw is something that Toronto really needs - on the other hand, Toronto is stuck with TJ (not a bad thing when he is healthy) because of his contract - and JC seems to not be working that well playing next to TJ with Bosh out. Are they really going to pay big money to keep him around as a backup PG? They might - but if you give them another prospect (Rudy) and a wing that plugs a real hole in their system - they might be willing to re-think it.

I still say it is too early to get all doom and gloom over Rudy.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

^yea. I'm not a huge Calderon fan, but whatever makes our team better, i'm down for.

That is a good thought though. Something like that would be cool. I would really like to hand on to Outlaw though. He is a nice spark off the bench. IDK, i just hope Rudy does come, and then we make a trade to move up in the draft and just are content with that. I love our team.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> thats BS. He isn't good enough to play,period. He was trying to give us the best shot to win games. You don't not go to the NBA because a friend doesn't get PT.


Read my next post in the thread, coming off his first season Sergio clearly was good enough to deserve the time to develop but was never supported *off the court*, which is what Rudy is questioning here. Your last sentence is unrelated, nobody even knows if they're friends or not. Rudy has some legitimate reasons to question Nate's treatment of Sergio, friendship has nothing to do with it.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



andalusian said:


> No one can shoot without the ball in their hand, so let's remove this from the equation.
> 
> The next thing to notice is that Jack is bad on the break - which he is as a PG, but he is actually very good on the break as a finisher - since he goes to the rim well and if he goes well in half-court, it is easier on the break. With Sergio supposed to be the PG - Jack as the finisher is actually not a bad option.
> 
> ...


Andalusian, that's a pretty cool post -- lots of interesting points, many of which I either hadn't considered at all or hadn't considered fully, such as the last point.

That leads me to a question: Rodriguez has been pretty effective playing in other leagues -- what's different now? Is it _purely_ that the players are bigger, stronger, and/or faster? Were his teams (which I know very little about) designed with more pick-and-roll situations or some other scheme that helped him be more successful? I think Fernandez is right in stating that Rodriguez has a pretty good reputation as a player, _despite_ not having been a starter and therefore, presumably not having the playbook written around his skill set. It makes me wonder if the current roster situation is such that Rodriguez is further down the bench than he would be ordinarily, even with his in-ability to consistently score. It seems like he played more last season than this, perhaps due more to the guys around him than to anything else.

Regardless, it's clear that he could help his case if he could improve his scoring.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PorterIn2004 said:


> Andalusian, that's a pretty cool post -- lots of interesting points, many of which I either hadn't considered at all or hadn't considered fully, such as the last point.
> 
> That leads me to a question: Rodriguez has been pretty effective playing in other leagues -- what's different now? Is it _purely_ that the players are bigger, stronger, and/or faster? Were his teams (which I know very little about) designed with more pick-and-roll situations or some other scheme that helped him be more successful? I think Fernandez is right in stating that Rodriguez has a pretty good reputation as a player, _despite_ not having been a starter and therefore, presumably not having the playbook written around his skill set. It makes me wonder if the current roster situation is such that Rodriguez is further down the bench than he would be ordinarily, even with his in-ability to consistently score. It seems like he played more last season than this, perhaps due more to the guys around him than to anything else.
> 
> Regardless, it's clear that he could help his case if he could improve his scoring.


I don't know for sure about Sergio's previous teams, but if I had to guess I would think that they played more of an up-tempo, fast break mentality where Sergio's great dribbling and passing ability would find players streaking toward the basket ... I'm guessing not a lot of pressure defense was played either.

Outside of Sergio's woeful shooting, I think the fact that Blake was acquired in the off season coupled with Brandon assuming more of a PG-like role, really pushed him down the depth chart.

His outside shot is really all that is holding him back from playing more meaningful minutes, IMO (well that and lack of defense). He could get there some day, but he's really going to have to work his butt off trying to transform himself into at least something of a threat to score.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PorterIn2004 said:


> Andalusian, that's a pretty cool post -- lots of interesting points, many of which I either hadn't considered at all or hadn't considered fully, such as the last point.
> 
> That leads me to a question: Rodriguez has been pretty effective playing in other leagues -- what's different now? Is it _purely_ that the players are bigger, stronger, and/or faster? Were his teams (which I know very little about) designed with more pick-and-roll situations or some other scheme that helped him be more successful? I think Fernandez is right in stating that Rodriguez has a pretty good reputation as a player, _despite_ not having been a starter and therefore, presumably not having the playbook written around his skill set. It makes me wonder if the current roster situation is such that Rodriguez is further down the bench than he would be ordinarily, even with his in-ability to consistently score. It seems like he played more last season than this, perhaps due more to the guys around him than to anything else.
> 
> Regardless, it's clear that he could help his case if he could improve his scoring.


I wish I could say, I never saw Sergio play elsewhere - so I am not qualified to say anything about his play there. I am a Sergio fan - when he gets it going and there is a break - he is awesome to watch - but, unfortunately - we only get 1 good game and 2 good quarters from him a year, at least so far - and the reason is clearly (in my opinion, at least) his inability to shoot.

If that kid could shoot or even finish near the basket - we would all see him a lot more.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



BBert said:


> Yes and Yes. I was thinking the same thing. I hate that he will be spending time with with the national team when what he should be doing is spending every day this off-season with a shooting coach. If he even shot as well as Blake, when open, he would be hard to keep off the court.


Great point guards distribute the ball, but they also make you respect their offense. Guys like Nash (already mentioned), Magic and Stockton would all kill you if you back off and dare them to shoot. Nash is shooting above 0.500 FG% and above 0.430 3FG% for the fourth consecutive year. Stockton was a 0.515 FG% career shooter - amazing for a PG. Magic always looked to get his teammates involved first, but he was a career 0.520 FG% shooter who could go for 40 on a given night if that was what his team needed him to do to help them win.

That's pretty heady company, and I don't expect Sergio to ever come close to any of those guys, but people often talk about how great he'd be in a Phoenix style offense. I disagree. Phoenix is great on offense because Nash is a great distributor AND a great shooter. Sergio is such a horrid shooter teams just back of him, play the passing lanes and dare him to shoot. Until he learns to shoot a respectable percentage, that will always be the case no matter what style of offense his team runs. You can't blame that on the coach. That's all on Sergio. Learn to shoot the ball and you may actually start to get the minutes you think you deserve. Nobody in this league respects a PG who shoots 0.359 FG%, 0.277 3FG% and 0.676. Why would they?

Last year, early in the season Sergio took a lot of teams by surprise (the Denver game comes to mind). He was an unknown and most team didn't have a good scouting report on him. Once they saw him play once or twice, they easily figured out his HUGE weakness - he CAN'T shoot. Sergio has been exposed. It doesn't take long for people in the NBA to figure out your weaknesses, and when they do they will exploit them every chance they get. That's exactly what's happened to Sergio the second half of last year and all this season. You can try to blame his poor performance on his coach or his teammates, but it really comes down to one person - Sergio. He's an awful, awful shooter. Everybody knows that, and until it improves, he will be a very ineffective player not deserving of significant minutes on a winning team.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PapaG said:


> I seem to get the vibe that quite of few posters feel that Rudy wants to come over and be "the man", and that having Roy here will make that almost impossible. While this may very well be the case, it sure doesn't say much about Rudy Fernandez, does it? He has a chance to join a team that with his help will compete for titles over the next decade, and it is the opinion of some that he may be apprehensive because he won't get to play the way he wants to play.
> 
> Honestly, if that is the case, trade him now to some garbage team for a high draft pick. This franchise has had its share of malcontents over the past decade; why bring another one over who may not be happy about simply playing a role, but not the primary role, on a potential NBA champion?
> 
> This entire interview is kind of sad to me.  I was so high on Rudy, yet I must be real and say that calling out McMillan for any reason has soured me on the guy. I'm not saying that will always be the case, but I get a sense that there may be some selfishness issues here. I hope that KP can address or bring up these potential issues when he goes to see Rudy. Perhaps this is all a misunderstanding that was lost in translation.


My concern with Rudy and his latest statements is not that he's some prima donna that demands the spotlight. This team could use a little cockiness and some swagger in their gait.

My concern is the indecision and the waffling. Sounds an awful lot like fellow Spaniard Fran Vasquez. Up to, and including the day he was drafted, he said all the right things about wanting to realize his dream of playing in the NBA against the best players in the world, blah, blah, blah... And then the Magic made him a lottery pick and he immediately changed his tune an signed a long term deal to stay in Spain. Is Rudy the next Fan Vasquez - guy who says he wants to play in the NBA, but when the opportunity presents itself he chickens out and elects the comfort of a known situation over the opportunity to play with and against the best? At least he didn't cost the Blazers a lottery pick.

BNM


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Just for you to know I strongly believe that Sergio is not going to be at the olympics with the Spanish NT this summer, at least I hope so. Calderon is a lock, Rubio should be a lock too. That leaves on roster left for another PG, Cabezas would be my pick but he just injured himself this week for 4 weeks. Honestly Sergio should practice with the team the whole summer if he wants to gain a spot on an NBA roster. 

Rudy will be playing with the NT and I think he is considering staying another year here, playing euroleague (not Uleb like this year) and gaining more experience. And by the way people here are exaggerating Rudy's words. He just asks himself how Mcmillan doesn't have confidence in Sergio and he fears that the same could happen to him, he is not really crying because of sergio's (lack of) play. Anyways I doubt he would cause chemistry issues if he goes there, but I can assure you he is one of the cockiest players in the spanish league.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PapaG said:


> I seem to get the vibe that quite of few posters feel that Rudy wants to come over and be "the man", and that having Roy here will make that almost impossible. While this may very well be the case, it sure doesn't say much about Rudy Fernandez, does it? He has a chance to join a team that with his help will compete for titles over the next decade, and it is the opinion of some that he may be apprehensive because he won't get to play the way he wants to play.
> 
> Honestly, if that is the case, trade him now to some garbage team for a high draft pick. This franchise has had its share of malcontents over the past decade; why bring another one over who may not be happy about simply playing a role, but not the primary role, on a potential NBA champion?
> 
> This entire interview is kind of sad to me. I was so high on Rudy, yet I must be real and say that calling out McMillan for any reason has soured me on the guy. I'm not saying that will always be the case, but I get a sense that there may be some selfishness issues here. I hope that KP can address or bring up these potential issues when he goes to see Rudy. Perhaps this is all a misunderstanding that was lost in translation.



He didn't call out McMillan. He said he was worried that Nate would bury him on the end of the bench like he has done with Sergio. He knows, or thinks Sergio is a good player, and sees Nate, for whatever reason, continue to use Jarrett jack for many more extended minutes than Sergio. If he stays, he knows he will be playing, but if he comes here what is he supposed to think?


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

I think he only wants to assure playing time, he know who is Roy, and he know how McMillan works, I guess he's worried about playing 10 min next year something he won't accept, but as KP is putting too much effort in bringing him over, I think he'll be there next year, but the option of staying will always be up, I don't see Roy playing as #1 or #3 and rudy is a clear #2 so here there is the problem, and if you mix that up with McMillan as a coach, you'd really be worried.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

How does he not understand that Sergio is pretty much the 4th PG in the rotation? that he doesn't play D or isn't an effective shooter?

I just don't get it. He is scared because he might not get time, when he was assured he would. He must understand that it is a completely different situation with him and Sergio.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



MrJayremmie said:


> How does he not understand that Sergio is pretty much the 4th PG in the rotation? that he doesn't play D or isn't an effective shooter?
> 
> I just don't get it. He is scared because he might not get time, when he was assured he would. He must understand that it is a completely different situation with him and Sergio.


Rudy and Sergio are very good friends.

If a reporter asked you about why you think your buddy isn't playing in the NBA and could that ever happen to you, 

Would you say: Well, my friend sucks and doesn't deserve to play. If he could shoot a lick, he'd get more minutes. I'm better than him, so that won't happen to me. 

Or would you say: I don't know why he doesn't play. He's a great player and I don't get why the coach doesn't seem to like him. I sure hope that doesn't happen to me if I go to the NBA.

It's a classic interview answer. Nobody ever says anything in a sports interview. Don't read too much into it. Both teams played hard. God bless and good night.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PapaG said:


> This entire interview is kind of sad to me. I was so high on Rudy, yet I must be real and say that calling out McMillan for any reason has soured me on the guy. I'm not saying that will always be the case, but I get a sense that there may be some selfishness issues here. I hope that KP can address or bring up these potential issues when he goes to see Rudy. Perhaps this is all a misunderstanding that was lost in translation.


I had the same initial feelings. But I'm more convinced with your end conclusion, that things got lost in translation.

Sometimes statements read different than the way they are said (sarcasm isn't always apparent). Add to this that there is translation involved. Maybe the interviewer was hounding Rudy about Sergio's PT and Rudy just said with a shrug that he hopes Nate doesn't bury him on the bench . . . almost giving the hometown writer what they want while trying to feel for Sergio's situation.

Maybe?

opps . .. and after psoting, I agree with the post right above me by Fork.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



nikolokolus said:


> I'm amazed at how often this get overlooked. If Sergio could just manage to bring his FG% up 10% he would open up the rest of his passing game and be so much more of a factor on offense.


Sergio definitely needs work on his shooting. His TS% is a horrific 42.9%, but I recall this quote from James Jones regarding shooting percentages. 



James Jones said:


> When you're taking three shots and you make two, you're shooting 67 percent. But if you miss two, you're shooting 33 percent and everyone says you're a poor shooter. So stats can be misleading.


Sergio shoots the ball 2.8 times/ game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



yuyuza1 said:


> Sergio definitely needs work on his shooting. His TS% is a horrific 42.9%, but I recall this quote from James Jones regarding shooting percentages.
> 
> Sergio shoots the ball 2.8 times/ game.


Over the course of 1 game, that stat is misleading. But if he's 1-3 every night...not so misleading anymore.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



PorterIn2004 said:


> Andalusian, that's a pretty cool post -- lots of interesting points, many of which I either hadn't considered at all or hadn't considered fully, such as the last point.
> 
> That leads me to a question: Rodriguez has been pretty effective playing in other leagues -- what's different now? Is it _purely_ that the players are bigger, stronger, and/or faster? Were his teams (which I know very little about) designed with more pick-and-roll situations or some other scheme that helped him be more successful? I think Fernandez is right in stating that Rodriguez has a pretty good reputation as a player, _despite_ not having been a starter and therefore, presumably not having the playbook written around his skill set. It makes me wonder if the current roster situation is such that Rodriguez is further down the bench than he would be ordinarily, even with his in-ability to consistently score. It seems like he played more last season than this, perhaps due more to the guys around him than to anything else.
> 
> Regardless, it's clear that he could help his case if he could improve his scoring.


Rodriguez was *never* on the same level as Fernandez is now when he played overseas, his best performances came in either exhibition games or short tournaments where teams had little time to scout and prepare for him. His time in the ACB League and Euroleague were not overly impressive. In his 1st Euroleague season as a backup PG he averaged 6.4 points, 2 rebounds, 2.7 assists and 2.5 turnovers. Then that same year in the ACB he put up 8.5 points, 3.2 assists and 2.1 turnovers. Then he joined the national team, 1st the U-20 youth team tourney where Sergio averaged 11.8 points, 4.3 rebounds, 4.1 assists and 6.0 turnovers. And then the veteran team where he barely played at all. In the ULEB cup that year he averaged 5.1 points, 2.6 rebounds, 3.7 assists and 3.1 turnovers in 20 minutes per game. In the ACB season he had 9.2 points, 2.4 rebounds, 4.9 assists and 3.1 turnovers in 23 minutes.

Fernandez is a far superior prospect, maybe not for this teams style, but his value is much greater than Sergio's ever was coming in. If he came to Portland there would be a period of adjustment, but there's no reason to expect he would get the same PT as Sergio has received. Sergio just isn't all he was hyped up to be, and he won't improve as he should at the NBA level with his national team commitments.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Fork said:


> Over the course of 1 game, that stat is misleading. But if he's 1-3 every night...not so misleading anymore.


Not really. Just take a look at his game log. http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/4155/gamelog

If anything, it just reflects inconsistency.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

It all boils down to Nate being the last and only barrier between KP and his vision of the future Blazers.

My money's on KP.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



> Sergio definitely needs work on his shooting. His TS% is a horrific 42.9%, but I recall this quote from James Jones regarding shooting percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your point. If he had mechanically sound form on his jump shot then you might be on to something, but the fact is, his jump shot is flat as a pancake -- almost no arc whatsoever. If it went in with any regularity we'd all be surprised and shaking our heads because his shot is so terrible looking. Instead his shot goes in about as often as one would expect.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Rudy scared of playing for Blazers*

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned here:

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/03/lost_in_translation_did_rudy_c.html


_Have you spoken with Sergio Rodriguez lately?

No, I've tried calling several times but haven't been able to get in contact with him. To me, Sergio is a good player and it's very weird to me that the coach isn't showing much confidence in him. Honestly, it really scares me to think that McMillian could do the same with me._

As my brother said though: "If Rudy thinks Sergio is good maybe Rudy isn't so good himself."


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Rudy scared of playing for Blazers*

Oh. This has been posted here. Please delete.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



yuyuza1 said:


> Sergio shoots the ball 2.8 times/ game.


The difference is for every game James Jones goes 1-3 he has a game where he goes 2-3. In Sergio's case, for every game he goes 1-3 he has another game where he goes 1-3. For every game where he goes 3-5, he has a game where he goes 1-5. An occasional 1-3 would be a statistical anomaly. Shooting 0.359 FG%, 0.277 3FG% and 0.676 FT% over the course of an entire season isn't an anomaly it's a trend. He's a poor shooter whether he shoots once a game or 10 times a game. He flat out can't shoot the ball, and until he can he'll struggle to get minutes in this league no matter who his coach is.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



> He flat out can't shoot the ball, and until he can he'll struggle to get minutes in this league no matter who his coach is.



Luckily for 

Steve Nash
Isiah Thomas
Chris Paul
John Stockton

there coaches Pretty good ones I believe, but you can check me on that) saw the court vision the players had and looked past their shooting deficiencies in their first year. Sergio is playing 3 minutes less per game this season than last and his shooting % is taking a beating because of it. All of the players listed above shot in the low 40% their first year......Just like Sergio.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



mediocre man said:


> Luckily for
> 
> Steve Nash
> Isiah Thomas
> ...


I was thinking exactly that earlier today, specifically in relation to Nash and Stockton, but I didn't have time to look it up. I still don't. :biggrin:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Okay I'll bite:

John Stockton year 1: FG% 47% (18 mpg, 5+ ppg, 5 apg A/T: 4 to 1)
http://www.databasebasketball.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=STOCKJO01
Isiah Thomas year 1: FG% 42% (but 33 mpg, 17 ppg, 8 apg)
http://www.databasebasketball.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=THOMAIS01
Chris Paul year 1: FG% 43% (36 mpg, 16 ppg, 7.8 apg)
http://www.databasebasketball.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=PAULCH01
Steve Nash (the closest example in mpg, ppg, etc.) 
FG% 42% but also a 42% 3pt%
http://www.databasebasketball.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=NASHST01

So saying that current and future HOFers: Nash, Paul, Stockton, and Thomas all had shooting deficiencies seems a bit disingenuous ... Sergio's stroke is fundamentally broken, his form is bad, his release is bad, and the ball flies in a straight line like a heat seeking missile (albeit one that is slightly mis-calibrated). 

Do I think Sergio is destined to failure in the NBA? No, but he's yet to show that he's taken steps to correct the mechanical flaws in his shot, and until he improves his form it's highly unlikely his shooting % will ever substantially change.

Put it this way. If he had a fundamentally sound shot that had trouble finding the mark (like Martell) I'd be much more optimistic about his long term success, and less worried about short term stuggles as an offensive threat.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Great point guards distribute the ball, but they also make you respect their offense. Guys like Nash (already mentioned), Magic and Stockton would all kill you if you back off and dare them to shoot.


Jason Kidd

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



STOMP said:


> Jason Kidd
> 
> STOMP


J-kidd may not be able to shoot, but his defense has always been pretty damn good ...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Call me crazy . . . but I don't think the minutes a player gets dicates how good they are but rather how good they are will dictate how many minutes they get.

Are we really analyzing the number of minutes a Stockton, Paul, Nash or Thomas got to detremine if Sergio should be given more minutes. I don't care what coach any of those guys played for (Nate included) . . . they would have got minutes on any team in any league with any coach . . . because they were/are great players.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> J-kidd may not be able to shoot, but his defense has always been pretty damn good ...


right, my point is that the quote I was responding to was ridiculous. Kidd is a HOFer and if he isn't a great PG I don't know who is. 

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



STOMP said:


> right, my point is that the quote I was responding to was ridiculous. Kidd is a HOFer and if he isn't a great PG I don't know who is.
> 
> STOMP


gotcha ...


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

John Stockton: 23 year-old Rookie 3-pointers 18%; Third year 3-pointers 18% (Ouch) Clearly there was no hope for this guy.

Jason Kidd: 22 year-old Rookie 2-pointers 38%; Third year 37%; last year 40% Jason, Jason, Jason. How did he stay in the league so long?

Steve Nash: 23 year-old Rookie 2-pointers 42%; Third year 36%. Yet his coach let him play.

Sergio: 20 year-old Rookie 2-pointers 42%; this year, 36%. Look familiar? It's not like we have a decent PG prospect ahead of him.

EDIT: OK, so I'm late to the party. I got distracted taking care of my kids.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



nikolokolus said:


> Okay I'll bite:
> 
> John Stockton year 1: FG% 47% (18 mpg, 5+ ppg, 5 apg A/T: 4 to 1)
> http://www.databasebasketball.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=STOCKJO01
> ...


I agree. The kid needs a shooting coach and he needs to devote himself to improving that aspect of his game.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



STOMP said:


> right, my point is that the quote I was responding to was ridiculous. Kidd is a HOFer and if he isn't a great PG I don't know who is.
> 
> STOMP


You responded to one line out of several paragraphs. My point was Sergio can't shoot, teams figured it out and now back off him play the passing lanes and dare him to shoot. He's a one tick pony and is way below average at everything else (shooting, rebounding, defense). Jason Kidd isn't a great shooter, but he does EVERYTHING else exceptionally well. He's one of the best rebounding guards since Oscar Robertson and has been 1st or 2nd team all-defense nine consecutive years. Clearly he brings more to the court than just good court vision. And as bad a shooter as he is, he has never in his entire 14 year career shot the ball as poorly as Sergio is this season.

So, Sergio shoots even worse than Kidd, is a horrible defender and poor rebounder, but other than that they're just alike.

BNM


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> You responded to one line out of several paragraphs.


I responded to (and quoted) the unqualified opening blasts in your long post... and it was two lines not one. 

Perhaps you should ratchet your verbiage down a few notches if your true message is getting lost...

STOMP


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

Jason Kidd might not be a good shooter - but he was always acceptable as a finisher - his worst TS% was as in his 2nd year - 0.468. Sergio, in comparison is at the 0.429 mark. Stockton was a 0.566 guy in his 2nd year, Nash 0.566. 

It is amusing that people will try to paint their favorite player as better than he is and ignore his obvious deficiencies. The kid can not shoot and that's why he is not playing. There is no way in hell Nash, Thomas, Stockton or even Kidd would get more minutes than he does if they were as in-efficient as he is.

I would argue that it is amazing that Nate gives him as much playing time as he does with his poor shooting and 9.3 PER (on a winning team, none-the-less).


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



BBert said:


> John Stockton: 23 year-old Rookie 3-pointers 18%; Third year 3-pointers 18% (Ouch) Clearly there was no hope for this guy.


So, Stockton didn't have 3-point range when he came into the league. He still never shot below 0.471 from the field in his entire 19 year career. He could knock down the open 18 - 20 footer from day one.



BBert said:


> Steve Nash: 23 year-old Rookie 2-pointers 42%; Third year 36%. Yet his coach let him play.


You left out the part where he shot 0.374 3FG% and 0.826 FT% in that same third year, and he still got demoted to back-up PG his fourth season. By his fifth year, the first time he started more than 40 games in a season he was shooting 0.487 FG%, 0.406 3FG% and 0.895 FT%. It wasn't until that fifth season (and every year since) that Nash became an elite PG. Nash the rookie had a TS% of 0.539 and an eFG% of 0.489 and still only got 10.5 MPG of PT. This year Sergio has a TS% of 0.429 and an eFG% of 0.398 and is getting 9.1 MPG. Again, if anything Sergio is getting more PT than he deserves based on his actual performance. His performance is way down from last year because teams have figured out how to play defense against him and he hasn't been able to adjust his game because he is totally one-dimensional.



BBert said:


> Sergio: 20 year-old Rookie 2-pointers 42%; this year, 36%. Look familiar? It's not like we have a decent PG prospect ahead of him.


No, but we do have FOUR guys ahead of him who are all better TODAY - and that's why he's lucky to get the minutes he does.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*

I didn't know where to put this so:

can I just say that Chris Paul is a stud. Tonight, 15-21 for 37 pts, 13 assists and 3 steals. 

That's it.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype has an article up about Rudy Fernandez*



alext42083 said:


> Didn't see it, but interview was already posted here:
> http://www.basketballforum.com/port...145-rudy-fernandez-interview-3-16-2008-a.html


:clap:

merge please.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



STOMP said:


> I responded to (and quoted) the unqualified opening blasts in your long post... and it was two lines not one.
> 
> Perhaps you should ratchet your verbiage down a few notches if your true message is getting lost...
> 
> STOMP


Or you could learn to read more than the first two lines of a post before replying with your two word response. 

I never mentioned Kidd in my post. Sergio is nothing like Kidd and never will be. Kidd is a great rebounder and and one of the best defenders of the last decade. Sergio is neither, not even close, and has no chance to ever be. He will never be Jason Kidd. He does have a chance to improve his shooting, however, and that's what is holding him back. Nash, who Sergio is sometimes compared to, is at best an average rebounder for a PG and a weak defender. However, he made himself into an elite PG because he improved his shooting. He's difficult to defend because he can hurt with his passing or his shooting. Sergio can't. He's incredibly one-dimensional and as a result, very easy to defend. Once teams figured this out, his assist numbers went way down. He's not ineffective because he's playing less. He's playing less because he's ineffective. 

I stand by my point that Sergio will never be an effective NBA PG until he improves his shooting and won't get more minutes until he does.

BNM


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Or you could learn to read more than the first two lines of a post before replying with your two word response.


if I read two out on the edge of reality sentences leading off a long post, I'm not really interested in how much further off the poster feels like wandering. I doubt thats just me. If some one is full of it from the get go...



> I never mentioned Kidd in my post.


if you had, it would have undermined your premise... which is why I gave you my two word response. Your premise was flat wrong.

STOMP


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



STOMP said:


> if I read two out on the edge of reality sentences leading off a long post, I'm not really interested in how much further off the poster feels like wandering. I doubt thats just me. If some one is full of it from the get go...


Whatever. No one else seemed to have a problem with it. That sounds like a "you" problem to me, but again, whatever. I don't really care if you read my posts or not, but if you chose to respond to them, try to at least have the courtesy to read the entire post before launching another brilliant two word retort.



STOMP said:


> if you had, it would have undermined your premise... which is why I gave you my two word response. Your premise was flat wrong.


No, it would have changed my premise. So, if it makes you happy...

Sergio needs to either become a MUCH better shooter, or he needs to become a slightly better shooter AND one of the best rebounding PGs ever AND one of the best defenders in the game to become an elite PG. Until then he will remain ineffective and undeserving of more playing time.

Happy now?

BNM


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Rudy scared of playing for Blazers*

eh.. id be scared too if a whole town/forum was basically saying "we have the 2nd piece of our backcourt for the next 10 years" when referring to him and roy.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Rudy scared of playing for Blazers*

From all the video we have seen of Rudy he should not even think of being scared Nate will do the same with him as Sergio. Rudy is clearly better than Sergio and he would get plenty of time on the floor.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Fernandez Interview ,3-16-2008*



Boob-No-More said:


> Happy now?


I'm usually happy thanks, and right now is no exception

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I didn't know where to put this so:
> 
> can I just say that Chris Paul is a stud. Tonight, 15-21 for 37 pts, 13 assists and 3 steals.
> 
> That's it.


+99999999999999999999


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

http://acbtv.acb.com/video/479


check this TOP5 saturday vid, number #2 is Rudy


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

pablinho said:


> http://acbtv.acb.com/video/479
> 
> 
> check this TOP5 saturday vid, number #2 is Rudy


I'm very curious pablinho . . . I think you are the one who gives updates on Rudy from time to time . . . where do you think he will be next year?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

pablinho said:


> http://acbtv.acb.com/video/479
> 
> 
> check this TOP5 saturday vid, number #2 is Rudy


LOL. I love the commentary during Rudy's drive and dunk:

_Spanish ... Spanish ... Spanish ... Spanish ... Spanish ... "IN YOUR FACE, MAN" ... Spanish ... Spanish ...Spanish_

:rofl2:

-Pop


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I hate the idea of 'handing' a player minutes, but I feel now is the time to give Sergio 25-30 minutes a game. We really need to see what he can do when given the reigns. We are out of the playoff hunt, Jack sucks like a Cambodian whore and Blake is as good as he will get. Now is the time to see if Sergio still has the spark that we all so strongly bought into last season.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I hate the idea of 'handing' a player minutes, but I feel now is the time to give Sergio 25-30 minutes a game. We really need to see what he can do when given the reigns. We are out of the playoff hunt, Jack sucks like a Cambodian whore and Blake is as good as he will get. Now is the time to see if Sergio still has the spark that we all so strongly bought into last season.


I believe that the goal for the Blazers is to try and get a winning record. Until this happens - I can not see Sergio getting heavy minutes, barring an injury to Blake or Roy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

andalusian said:


> I believe that the goal for the Blazers is to try and get a winning record. Until this happens - I can not see Sergio getting heavy minutes, barring an injury to Blake or Roy.


Yet Jack continues to excel with the minutes he's been given.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Yet Jack continues to excel with the minutes he's been given.


The team has a winning record with the minutes Jack got - and they are ahead of expectations and he plays individually better than Sergio. 

Sorry guys, this Sergio love fest still does not compute.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i was high on sergio last season due mostly to his potential. it's clear to me he has not improved much at all this season. his weaknesses has been exploited, and he hasn't adjusted to it.

i can't understand the argument for why sergio should be given more PT. he simply hasn't earned it.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm very curious pablinho . . . I think you are the one who gives updates on Rudy from time to time . . . where do you think he will be next year?



I am optimistic, i think he will be in Portland, but to be honest, his decision can depend on his actual team, if his team qualify for Euroleague (for the 2008-2009 season ), then the chances to stay in Spain are more, but if his team does not qualify for Euroleague then i doubt he stays at Spain.

I say overall 65% chances to go Portland next season, and 35% to stay one more season in Spain (if his team qualify for the next euroleague, Ricky Rubio and Rudy Fernandez can win that tournament imo, is a plus to stay).

About the interview and after read some post here all i can say He won´t be a Fran Vazquez, he always had said he wants to go NBA, the problem is he has ahead an all star in his position and Rudy is not a PG or SF... 

Btw he did not whine to Mc Millan he only said he is afraid to be on a new role playing very limited minutes. Some lost in translation ^^


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

pablinho said:


> Btw he did not whine to Mc Millan he only said he is afraid to be on a new role playing very limited minutes. *Some lost in translation *^^


I am glad you posted that because I put that qualifier at the bottom of my post where I was critical of Rudy. It's how I want to think about him; he wants to play in the NBA and play a key role on a championship-level team.

He will get that opportunity in Portland if he performs to his abilities.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

pablinho said:


> I am optimistic, i think he will be in Portland, but to be honest, his decision can depend on his actual team, if his team qualify for Euroleague (for the 2008-2009 season ), then the chances to stay in Spain are more, but if his team does not qualify for Euroleague then i doubt he stays at Spain.
> 
> I say overall 65% chances to go Portland next season, and 35% to stay one more season in Spain (if his team qualify for the next euroleague, Ricky Rubio and Rudy Fernandez can win that tournament imo, is a plus to stay).


Thanks for your perspective. I wish it was 100%.



pablinho said:


> About the interview and after read some post here all i can say He won´t be a Fran Vazquez, he always had said he wants to go NBA,


Vasquez said the same thing leading up to the draft AND even on draft day AFTER he was selected by Orlando.



pablinho said:


> the problem is he has ahead an all star in his position and Rudy is not a PG or SF...


How many minutes would be sufficient for the rookie Rudy? Is he not better than Jarrett Jack? Jack gets 27 MPG now playing behind and beside Roy. If Jack was traded, would Rudy be happy in that role where he plays back-up shooting guard in the first three quarters and beside Roy, who runs the offense, in the 4th quarter? Because, that's basically what Jack does now and if Rudy is half as good as advertised, he could easily get those minutes. In fact, if Rudy is as good as claimed, he'd probably also eat into Steve Blake's minutes and you'd see a Rudy/Roy backcourt for extended minutes against certain teams. Rudy may not be a PG or a SF, but Brandon Roy can play either position for stretches depending on the match-ups. SG is definitely his best position, but he effectively plays PG for quite a few minutes every game already, and that's paired with a below average back-up SG. Paired with Rudy, they could be almost unstoppable on offense. The only question is how would they do on defense. It would be a problem against smaller, quicker PGs, but that's why god invented the zone. 



pablinho said:


> Btw he did not whine to Mc Millan he only said he is afraid to be on a new role playing very limited minutes. Some lost in translation ^^


He needs to talk to Kevin Pritchard and perhaps Nate McMillan before he jumps to such a conclusion based on Sergio's PT. Sergio is 4th on the depth chart at PG behind Blake, Roy and Jack. He's played poorly all season and doesn't deserve more minutes than he's getting. Rudy will be second on the depth chart to Roy at SG and will also play SG when Roy plays PG. There will be a lot more minutes for him (assuming he performs well) than there is for Sergio. I can understand Rudy thinking he can't beat out Brandon Roy for minutes, but does he also think he can't beat out Jarrett Jack for PT? Because that's his competition for PT, not Brandon Roy.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

pablinho said:


> I am optimistic, i think he will be in Portland, but to be honest, his decision can depend on his actual team, if his team qualify for Euroleague (for the 2008-2009 season ), then the chances to stay in Spain are more, but if his team does not qualify for Euroleague then i doubt he stays at Spain.
> 
> I say overall 65% chances to go Portland next season, and 35% to stay one more season in Spain (if his team qualify for the next euroleague, Ricky Rubio and Rudy Fernandez can win that tournament imo, is a plus to stay).
> 
> ...


Good info . . . this board is great that way. 

To my friends, I now have an inside source. : )

How good is his team and are they lock to quailfy?

Thanks


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Good info . . . this board is great that way.
> 
> To my friends, I now have an inside source. : )
> 
> ...


His team is second in ACB League. DKV could qualify to Euroleague if:

-DKV ranks 1st at the end of the regular season of the ACB.
-DKV wins ULEB Cup (they are in the '_elite eight _' right now, they were favourites along with russian team Khimki prior to start the competition and they have just crushed them to reach the _'elite eight'_)
-DKV reaches ACB finals or some other random combination that make them one of the three better teams not qualified yet (there are four spots and one is secured to best regular season performer).




> I don't know for sure about Sergio's previous teams, but if I had to guess I would think that they played more of an up-tempo, fast break mentality where Sergio's great dribbling and passing ability would find players streaking toward the basket ... I'm guessing not a lot of pressure defense was played either.


During his last season in Spain, his offense was revolving around playing pickn'roll with american forward/center Will McDonald. He was damn effective playing that way. He splitted minutes (at the end of that season he growed in importance, averaging crazy stats attempting an improbable run for the playoffs) with a veteran point guard (over 33 years old I think), growing and learning from him. Of course he excelled also in fast break. He was not limited to play his game (at least in the way McMillan is acting now) by his coaches here, although he was also benched sometimes due to 3 or 4 mistakes in a row (not one).

To the people who say he only played in mini-tournaments, and lesser leagues compared to Rudy they are lying. Rudy plays NOW in a better team than Sergio's one, but that's the very same league, and Sergio also played Euroleague one year (not the last).

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

decapod said:


> To the people who say he only played in mini-tournaments, and lesser leagues compared to Rudy they are lying. Rudy plays NOW in a better team than Sergio's one, but that's the very same league, and Sergio also played Euroleague one year (not the last).
> 
> Sorry for my poor english.


I never said he only played in mini tournaments and lesser leagues, but that his best performances were in those settings. His 1st year pro he played in the EBA, that's the 4th Spanish division, and he had by far his best stats (outside of short tournaments) against that inferior competition. You are right about him playing in Euroleague, as I said previously he averaged 6.4pts, 2rebs, 2.7ast, and 2.5to as a back up.


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

Jayps15 said:


> I never said he only played in mini tournaments and lesser leagues, but that his best performances were in those settings. His 1st year pro he played in the EBA, that's the 4th Spanish division, and he had by far his best stats (outside of short tournaments) against that inferior competition. You are right about him playing in Euroleague, as I said previously he averaged 6.4pts, 2rebs, 2.7ast, and 2.5to as a back up.



Yeah, I wanted to highlight that was the same league. Nearly all the young players start gettin' some burn in EBA or LEB2 (now called LEB PLATA), regardless they got the pro contract or not. Of course Rudy is a more complete player than Sergio right now (although take notice of the fact he is one year younger). The second half of his last season, as I have said before, was specially remarkable, to the point you can consider he '_dominated_' (that is a risky word, but nowadays it seems to be used with so much freedom). Call me a homer, but I know Sergio has special talent.

About the Rudy words you must know that the mini-picture from that NBA team located in Oregon that casual spanish fan has in mind is very simple:

-Portland is not a well known franchise (Celtics, Lakers...), that leads people to think the spanish player has to get away from there someway.
-Sergio has a lot of magic under his belt.
-McMillan has somekind of issue with him, and of course he is a bad person. 

Anyway, I understand Rudy worries (I would not say '_fear_'), taking in consideration that Sergio's situation is getting poisoned, and probably Rudy also will have a shot in Euroleague next year.

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

decapod said:


> Yeah, I wanted to highlight that was the same league. Nearly all the young players start gettin' some burn in EBA or LEB2 (now called LEB PLATA), regardless they got the pro contract or not. Of course Rudy is a more complete player than Sergio right now (although take notice of the fact he is one year younger). The second half of his last season, as I have said before, was specially remarkable, to the point you can consider he '_dominated_' (that is a risky word, but nowadays it seems to be used with so much freedom). Call me a homer, but I know Sergio has special talent.
> 
> About the Rudy words you must know that the mini-picture from that NBA team located in Oregon that casual spanish fan has in mind is very simple:
> 
> ...


He put up 12.4pts 3.3rebs 7.9ast and 3.6to in the second half of his final year in the domestic Spanish league. That is definitely quite impressive, especially the assists because of the difference with tallying them from euro ball to the US. But overall that year his numbers where 9.2pts, 2.4rebs, 4.9ast, and 3.1to. His play was pretty horrible until those last 10 games when he exploded, and it showed a lot of potential, but when you take that bad start and average it with his good finish that was still no where near the kind of offensive production Rudy is getting with DKV.


----------

